# New shop



## Tclem

Well we got this built today. They are fixing to spray it then maybe this weekend we will move it to my house (2 miles away) and slap the tin on the roof and the roll up door. It is 16x40 with an 8x16 room that will be for engraving and displays. I will wire it next week hopefully. Plan to build a bench across one wall for my lathes and whatever and put saws on other wall then build shelves for whatever. Any suggestions is appreciated. We built this in less than 5 hours this morning. Actually the floor was layed out this morning so it would have taken 6 hours.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 13


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats !!!! Im jealous !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Just awesome, Tony! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony- When you get a chance, PM me, got some questions about your building, costs, finishing, insulation, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> I will wore it next week hopefully.


You, will, huh? 


That's a good sized shop. How many will that make for you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

JR Custom Calls said:


> You, will, huh?
> 
> 
> That's a good sized shop. How many will that make for you?


3. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!! Lucky dog....

Are you going to have manaquins with wigs in the display area for the hairsticks? Or just the styrofoam heads with wigs....you know I'm kidding ya, but the heads n wigs would be a great idea.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Tony you suck! I'm so jealous I just can't stand it! Too cool man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

This is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Nice!!! Lucky dog....
> 
> Are you going to have manaquins with wigs in the display area for the hairsticks?



Yep he will, and they will all be named Henry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Yep he will, and they will all be named Henry



Henrietta, Henryetta, and Henryanna.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Guess this means you will be getting serious about woodworking? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

So since my shop gets moved to my house yall move it to another forum. Lol. Leave me alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I'm good like that....


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> I'm good like that....


----------



## Kevin

Marc has to justify all those zeroes hes getting somehow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Bet that took a lot of CA to put that thing together.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm starting to think that Tony doesn't actually woodwork, all these "shop" buildings are just glorified dog houses for when the Mrs. throws him out of the house......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Even if it was a dog house, it's a nice dog house...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

I think I might TRY to get in trouble if that was my dog house!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

Got the roof on. Hope to get it on blocks this weekend

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Got the roof on. Hope to get it on blocks this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76570



For some reason I just had a joke about southerners and stuff up on blocks run through my head........

Seriously though, Way cool. How do you plan to get power to it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> For some reason I just had a joke about southerners and stuff up on blocks run through my head........
> 
> Seriously though, Way cool. How do you plan to get power to it?


I have another service in my other shop and this one will be about 15' away so I've got a 100amp sub panel I'm going to put in this one and bury power to it from my other shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

Looking great Tony - Be careful foolin with the 'lectricy.


----------



## Tclem

Johnturner said:


> Looking great Tony - Be careful foolin with the 'lectricy.


That's what I did before AT&T and still do sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> That's what I did before AT&T and still do sometimes



That explains quite a bit.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> That's what I did before AT&T and still do sometimes



You're braver than this Tony. I get scared changing the face plate on an outlet! 

Shop's looking good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Tony said:


> You're braver than this Tony. I get scared changing the face plate on an outlet!
> 
> Shop's looking good!


Lol wife got all crazy because I changed out a light HOT the other night. House was wired crazy where they switch the neutral so that light stayed hot.


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> Lol wife got all crazy because I changed out a light HOT the other night. House was wired crazy where they switch the neutral so that light stayed hot.



Oh heck no!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Getting closer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Looking good Tony. Will you use jacks all around to get it up on blocks? Are you going to blow foam on the overhead too, or have a dropped ceiling?


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Looking good Tony. Will you use jacks all around to get it up on blocks? Are you going to blow foam on the overhead too, or have a dropped ceiling?


Barry the guys who do this is about a mile from my house. The main guys goes to church with me and is a good friend. I have a video of it but can't get it to load here. They have a mule that raises up one end. They then put two wheels under the skids. Then the mule moves around to the other side. Lifts the building and they rolled it into place. While it is in the air we set the blocks. And yes the ceiling will be sprayed as well. As far as putting a ceiling that is for a later date. The roof is only a 1/12 or 2/12 pitch so not much roof. Ceiling may be useless except for looking pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> Barry the guys who do this is about a mile from my house. The main guys goes to church with me and is a good friend. I have a video of it but can't get it to load here. They have a mule that raises up one end. They then put two wheels under the skids. Then the mule moves around to the other side. Lifts the building and they rolled it into place. While it is in the air we set the blocks. And yes the ceiling will be sprayed as well. As far as putting a ceiling that is for a later date. The roof is only a 1/12 or 2/12 pitch so not much roof. Ceiling may be useless except for looking pretty



They have a mule that can lift the building?!?! I want to see that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Tony, that's going to be real nice having an insulated shop. I imagine you're going to have heating and cooling in there too? I've wondered about getting one of those hotel room through the wall heating and cooling units for the shop - I've seen pictures of a handful of shops where guys have them and say they work great for a smaller shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

O-o-o-o, What Fun. All that new Potential for storage and arrangements and decisions, decisions! Congratulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

I sure wish you lived a mile from me, Tony, I need some serious electrical work on my new shop set-up lol


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> I sure wish you lived a mile from me, Tony, I need some serious electrical work on my new shop set-up lol


That's what I did and went to college for and of course aircraft electronics before working for AT&T but I'm glad I know how. Saved me a lot of money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

This is how they moved it. After getting the wheels under it they move the mule to the other side to drive it @barry richardson then blocked it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Tony I wouldn't put in a ceiling either. Even though you have the obstruction of joists at least you have the room in between, and a low ceiling in a woodworking shop even for a turner can be a real pain at times. You'll love the extra overhead space IMO. Nice shop!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Alos I just want to warn you about the sound level. You are essentially building a SIP structure. In 2004 I bought a Graco E20 reactor to make SIPs for a timber framing company in East Texas and had a signed contract with them and all. It was a sweet deal. Or would have been. After I made my first few dozen panels and right before the first delivery they went bankrupt. No way he couldn't have seen it coming when he offered me a contract. Anyway, I used some of those panels for a 24 x 24 add on for our own house. Talk about fantastic thermal barriers SIPs rock. BUT . . . . they are terrible about keeping out sound. If won't be a big deal since it's your shop but I always caution homeowners thinking of buying a SIP house to first go in one somewhere and listen to the ants farting outside. Because you can her them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Alos I just want to warn you about the sound level. You are essentially building a SIP structure. In 2004 I bought a Graco E20 reactor to make SIPs for a timber framing company in East Texas and had a signed contract with them and all. It was a sweet deal. Or would have been. After I made my first few dozen panels and right before the first delivery they went bankrupt. No way he couldn't have seen it coming when he offered me a contract. Anyway, I used some of those panels for a 24 x 24 add on for our own house. Talk about fantastic thermal barriers SIPs rock. BUT . . . . they are terrible about keeping out sound. If won't be a big deal since it's your shop but I always caution homeowners thinking of buying a SIP house to first go in one somewhere and listen to the ants farting outside. Because you can her them.



Forgive my ignorance, what does SIP stand for? Tony


----------



## Kevin

Structural Insulated Panel - fancy name for a foam-filled panel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tclem

So, I'm moving stuff in as I go. And yes it is destroyed already. Mostly me but I had help from a little munchkin. I still have a bench to build on the other side of the shop and the engraving room to finish closing in and building benches. Also here is a bunch of wood I have FOUND while moving into this shop

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Will not regret those foam walls for a shop. They suck for a house (the work as a drum to let sound in and out) but for a shop they are awesome you will hae a nice year-round shop. I'm happy for ya my home skillet.


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Will not regret those foam walls for a shop. They suck for a house (the work as a drum to let sound in and out) but for a shop they are awesome you will hae a nice year-round shop. I'm happy for ya my home skillet.


I had the ceiling and the walls done and under the 8 x 16 that is the engraving room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98

I am jealous of the organized wood shelves


----------



## Tclem

winters98 said:


> I am jealous of the organized wood shelves


I'm finding all kinds of stuff in the old shop. That's why I'm organizing this one until my 19 month old gets into it. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

I see Paxton has already claimed his spot in the "car" garage....LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> I see Paxton has already claimed his spot in the "car" garage....LOL


Yeah every spot in the shop is his. Little dude has all his toys in there. He loves the new building

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Tony, the new shop is shaping up very nicely! Going to be a great place to work in! I'm also jealous of the space to lay out the blanks on shelves like that. Wish I had the space to lay out my blanks better - right now they're in 8 or 9 plastic bins/totes somewhat sorted, but hard to find anything in them real easy.


----------



## Tclem

Sprung said:


> Tony, the new shop is shaping up very nicely! Going to be a great place to work in! I'm also jealous of the space to lay out the blanks on shelves like that. Wish I had the space to lay out my blanks better - right now they're in 8 or 9 plastic bins/totes somewhat sorted, but hard to find anything in them real easy.


Mine were in boxes all over the place


----------



## Sprung

Tclem said:


> Mine were in boxes all over the place



Definitely a big improvement! Also, looks like an awesome selection of blanks too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Yeah every spot in the shop is his. Little dude has all his toys in there. He loves the new building



Yep he let's you use his toy room for some occasional hair stick manufacturing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't know how I missed this, very cool shop indeed!!!! Belated congrats Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Good to see someone else building big things. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

I love it! Wish I had room for some standing shelves. Maybe in the next shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

